# Illegal rapes One Month Old baby



## Wolfmoon (Sep 8, 2012)

*Illegal Alien Rapes and Murders One-Month-Old Baby in NM!*

http://www.immigration911.org/news/2012/01/illegal-alien-rapes-and-murders-one-month-old-baby-in-nm/


&#8220;Albuquerque, NM &#8211; Juan Galindo 37 year old illegal alien from Mexico who is a convicted felon and previously deported for drug dealing, was arrested and charged with the rape and murder of a 1-month-old baby girl.&#8221;


&#8220;Police responded to a 911 call at 4am last Thursday morning after the caller had indicated that an infant had died. In a tape later released by the authorities, the caller requested help saying a &#8220;baby was taking a bottle and choked and couldn&#8217;t stop, and the baby has now passed away.&#8221;&#8221;

&#8220;But when the authorities arrived, it became clear that this was no accident. They discovered the infant girl dead, with two black eyes, a bite mark on her cheek and pajamas soaked in blood.&#8221;

----


*CRIMINAL COMPLAINT*
*found in this article.*

*Baby found dead suffered grievous injuries*
http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s2433540.shtml



----

*THE STORY:*


*Another Bloody Diaper*

In My Opinion:

January 18, 2012

*Albuquerque, NM* &#8211; *Juan Galindo, 37* is an illegal alien from Mexico he&#8217;s a known drug trafficker and has previously been deported. He&#8217;s accused of raping and killing a 1-month-old girl and then putting the infant&#8217;s body under the front porch of his mobile home until his girlfriend (the mother) came home from partying at a Casino.

The Bernalillo County Sheriff's Deputies have arrested Juan Galindo and he&#8217;s currently in custody. A grand jury handed down an indictment against Galindo charging him with first-degree murder, aggravated criminal sexual penetration of a minor and child abuse resulting in death.

Judge Daniel Ramcy set the bail at $1 million dollars cash only. He called the act &#8220;extremely serious, extremely disturbing&#8221; and was concerned about Juan Galindo&#8217;s criminal history.

Authorities said the baby had blood in her anus and vagina and that her belly was enlarged from internal pressure. (That must have been a Kodak moment. What father hasn&#8217;t looked at their one month old and said, &#8220;I just want to take you right now&#8221;.) The authorities quickly came to the conclusion that the baby had been sexually assaulted. They also said it had appeared to them that the infant had injuries sustained prior to her death. What mother wouldn't know if her baby had injuries? 

The police took *Juan Galindo* from the residence at 1925 Lake Southwest St. on Thursday, December 29, 2011 they made him wear a white paper jump suit to preserve and later collect evidence of bodily fluids and fibers that were on his body and clothing. 

The baby girl suffered *injuries* that no child should have to endure. The Medical Investigator did a partial emergency autopsy and said that the infant had *numerous brain bleeds, a bite mark on her cheek, a lacerated liver, bruising to her face, neck and chest area. She had 2 black eyes and rib fractures in different stages of healing. She also had evidence of anal and vaginal tearing.*

DNA testing is being done to determine if Juan Galindo is the child&#8217;s father. &#8220;He has six children with different women and he's put a child in danger before. (His kids are all probably on American welfare.) &#8220;The criminal complaint identifies Galindo as the boyfriend of the dead infant's mother. He lists his emergency contact on his booking sheet as his wife, a different woman.&#8221;&#8221;

The baby was the daughter of *Pauline Sanchez* who at time of her death was at the Hard Rock Casino enjoying herself while her baby was at home getting raped and murdered. She had been dating Juan for about a year according to family members.

The police had suspected that some of the baby&#8217;s injuries were old injuries and an autopsy revealed some injuries were in the healing process. The child suffered excruciating pain and agony before she died. 

The Open border people should be real proud of themselves for letting criminals like this traipse back and forth across the border at will even when they&#8217;ve been formally kick out of the country. 



*The Night of the Rape:*

&#8220;In the 911 tape later released the caller requested help saying a &#8220;baby was taking a bottle and choked and couldn&#8217;t stop, and the baby has now passed away.&#8221;&#8221; Upon inspecting the baby the authorities immediately suspected that the child had been raped to death. 

Upon questioning Juan Galindo he told the police that the baby woke him up by choking and wailing. He showed police how he patted her on the back to comfort her. They said it looked more like he was punching or striking her and there were telling marks on the baby&#8217;s body.

*&#8220;Galindo told the detectives he inserted his finger into the baby&#8217;s *
*vagina and anus because he saw her stomach was hard and he &#8220;thought she might be constipated.&#8221;&#8221;*


*&#8220;After he saw the baby was dead, Galindo said he tried to revive her, *
*and then he sat outside with her body under the porch for three hours.&#8221;*

A 13-year-old child who was living in the home wanted Juan to call 911 but Juan said no because they would think he did it and he didn&#8217;t want to be blamed.



*The Mother:*

From what I gathered *Juan Galindo* sexually assaulted the baby, and who knows for how many days or how many times or for how long he raped that poor child. She was only 30 days old. According to him the infant died around 10 PM. 12/28/11 Wednesday.

Galindo&#8217;s girlfriend *Pauline Sanchez *came home three hours after the baby had died and that would have made it 1:00 AM she then found her baby dead. Pauline didn&#8217;t call the police instead she waited a good 30 minutes and then she called her relatives to come over and help her sort it out. They came to her home and it was the scared relatives who decided to call the police hours later. 

At 4:00 A.M. the family called 911 and the operator tried to give them instructions on how to revive the baby but they said that the baby was cold and dead and there was no use trying.

When the police arrived to the home they questioned Pauline Sanchez. She told them that she had gone out from her double wide trailer on Wednesday12/28/11 and that she came back on Thursday 12/29/11 at 2:00 AM and found the infant dead. She told police that she had gone shopping and then went a casino to party and game. 

Juan must have gone back underneath the mobile home and retrieved the infant&#8217;s body because she also said at 2:00 AM when she drove up Juan was holding the dead child in his arms. He told her that the infant had choked to death on her bottle. (His penis-bottle no doubt.) 



*Criminal History of Juan Galindo, 37 an illegal alien:*

Here&#8217;s what we know, the court records show his criminal history is in New Mexico and Texas.

Juan Galindo has used 6 aliases to commit crimes: Oscar Valladez, Lorenzo Galindo, Ricardo Galindo; Jose Rangel; Juan Dones; Lorenzo Dones.

1993 &#8211; He assaulted and injured a child in Texas

1993 &#8211; He was arrested for a DWI (driving while intoxicated) 

May 2011 &#8211; Galindo was arrested and he was charged with drug trafficking and tampering with evidence.

July 2011 &#8211; Juan was released from the Bernalillo County Metropolitan Detention Center after serving time on drug charges.

August 2011 &#8211; Galindo was deported for dealing drugs was sent back to Mexico.

2011- Galindo sneaked back into the country after being deported in August

2012 - Galindo is now facing charges for sexually assaulting a 1-month-old and child abuse resulting in death.

This criminal illegal alien should not have been in the United States in the first place. He&#8217;s a typical border jumper they commit crime after crime and each one gets progressively worse until they end up killing someone. 



*SOURCE:*

*In this article at the end you&#8217;ll find the Complaint.*
*Read the Criminal Complaint (WARNING: GRAPHIC CONTENT)*
http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s2433540.shtml


*Baby found dead suffered grievous injuries*
http://www.justice4caylee.org/t17661-newborn-jane-sanchez-1-month-accused-juan-galindo-albuquerque-nm


*Albuquerque police accuse Juan Galindo of murdering the 1-month-old child.* 
Video:
http://abcnews.go.com/US/video/man-arrested-babys-rape-murder-juan-galindo-albuquerque-new-mexico-child-us-15266461


*Man charged in fatal rape of baby*
http://www.kasa.com/dpps/news/crime/man-charged-in-fatal-rape-of-baby_4025145


*Man charged in fatal rape of baby*
http://www.kasa.com/dpps/news/crime/man-charged-in-fatal-rape-of-baby_4025145


*Man Indicted On Charges Of Murder, Rape Of Baby*
http://www.koat.com/Man-Indicted-On-Charges-Of-Murder-Rape-Of-Baby/-/9154444/9708114/-/1set14/-/index.html


*Deputies Arrest Man Accused Of Raping 1-Month-Old*
Baby Found Dead When Deputies Arrive
Jan 01, 2012
http://www.koat.com/news/new-mexico/Deputies-Arrest-Man-Accused-Of-Raping-1-Month-Old/-/9153762/9708448/-/ayexs4z/-/index.html


*Illegal Alien Rapes and Murders One-Month-Old Baby in NM!*
*http://www.immigration911.org/news/2012/01/illegal-alien-rapes-and-murders-one-month-old-baby-in-nm/*

*Albuquerque man arrested for raping, killing, baby*
http://www.kob.com/article/stories/S2432132.shtml

.


----------



## Noomi (Sep 8, 2012)

Put him in prison, and let the other inmates know what he did.

Sit back and wait.

That is all you need to do.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 8, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Put him in prison, and let the other inmates know what he did.
> 
> Sit back and wait.
> 
> That is all you need to do.




Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 8, 2012)

*I think Mexico's drug violence has spilled over the U.S. border Madame Secretary Of Homeland Security Janet Napolitano. How many more dead infants are we going to put up with???*

Our fine government deems it righteous to let our borders remain porous and finds every reason not to deport illegal aliens. Deportation is just a joke to the illegal aliens! 

It seems that the government is using the illegal aliens as their own personal terrorists to use against the American people. They&#8217;re using the illegal aliens as an excuse to drain the taxpayers dry. By letting these dirty degenerate illegal aliens in our country they can tax us to death supporting them on welfare and making us pay for their medical expenses, housing and educational needs. We are charged with the costs to incarcerate them and their lawyers and court fees. Then we&#8217;re charged to deport them only to have them come back and commit worse crimes and thumb their noses as us and laugh in our faces. 

Isn&#8217;t it time that we the American people stood up to the government and tell them to take their illegal aliens and shove it where the sun doesn&#8217;t shine. Start screaming America *demand *that the politicians deport ALL illegal aliens NOW and close the dang border ASAP or else we will vote the politicians out of office. 

*.*


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 8, 2012)

*TWEET THIS:* 


illegal alien Juan Galindo, 37 raped & killed a 1-month-old girl he's a known drug trafficker & has been deported once. http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/245496-illegal-rapes-one-month-old-baby.html#post5953397


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 8, 2012)

Copy and paste is not a 'discussion.'


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

_(IMO, a true sign of a poor immigrant, they have the house with the outside video surveillance monitoring system. It's also, good for big time drug dealers to watch for cops. The complaint states that Juan didn't have a driver's license. It didn't stop him from driving his big shiny black truck.)_

&#8220;Detective Martinez and the OMI investigator both observed a significant amount of blood to the infant&#8217;s vaginal area the blood was pooled around the infant's clothing and all the way down *to the footie of her onesie.* They also noted the distended abdominal area and the OMI investigator was concerned there could be significant internal trauma. Detective Martinez also noted when they were inside the residence, there was video surveillance monitoring the outside of the residence. They could see and hear person's outside the residence on a monitor within the house while they were collecting the infant.&#8221;

Criminal Complaint (bottom of article) 
Page two
http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s2433540.shtml


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 9, 2012)

To the illegal, he had a right to rape that infant.  It was just sex, and culturally accepted sex at that.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

I wonder if the mother is still in love.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 9, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> Copy and paste is not a 'discussion.'



Could you tell that to Political Chic? She doesn't believe me.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

In my opinion,

The Criminal Complaint said that the bruising on the infant's face was mostly around the optical region. Which means the eye socket area.

Galindo held the child by the skull and it was his fingers and finger nails that bruised and cut her tiny face. 

He put his thumbs in her eye sockets and blackened both of her eyes. 

He dug his finger nails into her skin in an orgasmic grasp causing the cuts. 

He held the babys skull cap like it was a football and with force and thrust he giddily gave the baby numerous brain bleeds as he bounced the infant up and down repeatedly on his unit ripping her vagina and anus. 

He may have even suffocated the baby by shoving (it) down her throat. Im sure hell never tell. That's probably where he came up with the story that she choked on the bottle. Yeah, right the penis-bottle.


*You people who want open borders don't know what you're wishing for!*

Eight American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by the illegal aliens each and every day! 

http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

An emergency autopsy showed the baby had numerous brain bleeds, bruises, a bite mark and broken ribs in various stages of healing.
*She had also been sexually assaulted.*



*SOURCE*

Albuquerque man indicted for murder in death of 4-week-old
http://search.kob.com/default.aspx?ct=r&q=Juan%20Galindo

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by the illegal aliens each and every day! 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html



.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 9, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> You people who want open borders don't know what you're wishing for!





Who are you shouting at? Who here has advocated for open borders? Are you just shouting at the voices in your head?


----------



## barry1960 (Sep 9, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> To the illegal, he had a right to rape that infant.  It was just sex, and culturally accepted sex at that.



I do not believe that other cultures accept sex with an infant.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > To the illegal, he had a right to rape that infant. It was just sex, and culturally accepted sex at that.
> ...


 
*Sarcasm* is "a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark; a bitter jibe or taunt, usually conveyed through irony or understatement. Most authorities distinguish sarcasm from irony however, others argue that sarcasm may or often does involve irony or employs ambivalence.

The last National Geographic video I saw about immigration, it claimed that men in Mexico have sex with monkeys as part of their culture. Maybe Juan Galindo missed Mexico and couldn't find a monkey.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> In my opinion,
> 
> The Criminal Complaint said that the bruising on the infant's face was mostly around the optical region. Which means the eye socket area.
> 
> ...


These are the kinds of stories I wished I never read or ever hear about, because I am a stern believer in capital punishment or even death right on the spot if caught directly doing such a thing as this, and not for some feel good hippie liberal to put a defense up for or upon such an evil human being as this type is neither.

Until we go back to doing what is right to these types, and as we keep showing weakness in our resolve, this kind of thing will keep going on going more and more in life around us now.

This world is bad sick now (worse than it ever has been in these centuries lived in that we know about in our time), and we have allowed the devil to stand right up and to join in with us, because we have denide God or Jesus in this nation now, in which we are paying for dearly as found within these types of situations or goings on these days.


----------



## Liability (Sep 9, 2012)

Would it be better if the illegal alien were a legal alien or a citizen?

No?

Right.

So the fact that it was an illegal is hardly the significant part of the story.

The significant part is that there exist some human beings who are so vile and truly depraved as to do that kind of harm to a child -- an infant.


----------



## barry1960 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



There is a difference between pedophilia and zoophilia.......... 

Speaking of zoophilia, it is legal in 13 of the 50 states and in several European countires.

You have a habit of plucking out various crimes committed by illegal aliens and then generalizing these crimes to all illegal aliens. Some US citizens committ murder and engage in pedophilia. The crime is horrific whether committed by a US citizen or an illegal,


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

Liability said:


> Would it be better if the illegal alien were a legal alien or a citizen?
> 
> No?
> 
> ...


 
*You sound like an illegal alien apologist.*

Since this is the Immigration/Illegal Immigration Board there are no discussions here about LEGAL natural born U.S. citizens. The only time we talk about a U.S. citizen is when some 3rd world degenerate illegal alien has raped, robbed and/or murdered them. 

The deplorable illegal aliens are killing more Americans in this country than all the wars in the Middle East combined. So, the fact that Juan Galindo is an illegal alien from Mexico is a significant part of the story! 

If an America citizen of any race, color or creed committed this crime. This story would have been beat to death in the new media and a minute by minute documentation would have been televised. It would have been national and international news. Since, the government is so fond of the illegal alien&#8217;s cheap labor they sweep these kinds of stories under the rug as quick as possible and they hope that the American public will never hear about them.

So don&#8217;t give us any bull crap that there&#8217;s is no difference from an illegal alien committing a crime verses an American committing the same crime*. The illegal aliens don't belong in this country!* The illegal aliens commits around 5 felonies just to obtain employment. 

It costs the American taxpayer&#8217;s billions of dollars just to incarcerate and deport criminal illegal aliens. Then they all do, just what Juan Galindo did, they come back and commit another crime that's even more heinous, it's a pattern that they all seem to have. Juan came back and killed an innocent 4 week old child in the most despicable way possible and he enjoyed it. He was only sorry for the fear that he might get caught.

The government should be held responsible for each and every murder that the illegal aliens commit against Americans! ALL illegal aliens must be deported for this country to be safe. We need to throw the bums out both the illegal aliens and the Policitians!



*In 2011 the Latinos were 51.3 % of all felon prison inmates.*
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/

*Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day!* 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

*In 2006 "Nearly One Million Sex Crimes were Committed by Illegal Immigrants in The United States".* 
Deborah Schurman-Kauflin, Ph.D. - Criminal Profiler : Crime & Terrorism investigation resources


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 9, 2012)

Galindo told Detective Roybal at the station that he had used methamphetamine the previous day on 12/28/11 Wednesday and he usually uses about $20.00 per day but on this date he used $40.00 worth.

Galindo states he used the methamphetamine at approximately 8:00 pm and he was lying down in his bedroom while the baby was in her crib (in his bedroom). Galindo states he heard the baby choking so he removed her from her crib and starting "patting" her on the back - he thought it was approximately 10:30 pm by the time he heard the baby (choking)



*SOURCE:*

*Criminal Complaint: (bottom of the page)*
http://www.kob.com/article/stories/s2433540.shtml

.


----------



## beagle9 (Sep 10, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > barry1960 said:
> ...


True, but the illegal is much much harder to catch in this nation and they know it, and this for the sheer fact that they are illegal here in which is simple enough, as well as mostly going undetected as being illegal, and worse are known identity thieves just in order to remain here undetected for themselves and their employers whom dabble in these things that are illegal. This goes against our security, harmony and unity in this nation for Americans, but the idiot sold out politicians and the greedy employers of illegals have since open the doors wide open to this sort of problem in this nation now, and they should be held accountable for it, because there is blood on their hands, and it's sad to say that some of the most innocent that their is (a childs blood) is what is mostly on their hands now in these sorts of cases. 

I agree that not all illegals are bad, especially in these degree's of course, and it is sad that they have these bad ones in and amongst those whose intentions are very good, and otherwise just want to work here and nothing more than that. It is very important that when we deport those who are bad and were here illegal, that they never return to this country, and that is that.. If they get caught here again, then it is prison they go for a very long time. In the case of this one who did this herendous act, well it should be none other than death by firing squad, an old timey hanging, the electirc chair and/or by lethal injection, so that is that end of story is the way that it should be, and no if and's or but's about it.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be better if the illegal alien were a legal alien or a citizen?
> ...



Sure.

Because if the story hadn't been about an illegal alien, the ugliness would have not been quite as bad.

Sorry, dude.  You sound like a dip shit.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 11, 2012)

This is a crime that is coming almost exclusively from illegal alien criminals.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> This is a crime that is coming almost exclusively from illegal alien criminals.



No.   It isn't.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > This is a crime that is coming almost exclusively from illegal alien criminals.
> ...



I would greatly appreciate some link that has baby raping a common crime among Americans or Europeans for that matter.    It happens, certainly, because no one has a lock on being deranged, but it doesn't compare to the number of baby rapes committed by immigrants.

Even if you do no more than google the issue the volume of child rapes committed by illegals dwarfs the number committed by Americans.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

If the current U.S. population is 311,000,000 [  USA Population - The Current Population of the USA  ] and a compromise estimate of the current population of illegal aliens in the U.S. is 20 million  [  How many illegal aliens are in the US  ], and assuming that crime stats reporting that illegal aliens who commit crimes here (other than entering illegally) account for 2.00% of all sex crimes  [  Study: 1 million sex crimes by illegals  ], then it would appear that they are committing sex crimes at a lower rate in the overall population than non illegal aliens.

I would have guessed that they would account for roughly 6.34% of the sex crimes stats corresponding to their percentage of the population.

And I'd sure appreciate the basis for your claim, katzndogz.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 11, 2012)

Not sex crimes, don't change the subject.  It is baby rape.  A sex crime committed against a woman is not the same as raping an infant.  A sex crime can be merely groping, or as we found out from Larry Craig, tapping one's foot.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Not sex crimes, don't change the subject.  It is baby rape.  A sex crime committed against a woman is not the same as raping an infant.  A sex crime can be merely groping, or as we found out from Larry Craig, tapping one's foot.



It would be included under a statistical analysis of sex crimes.

In any event, provide YOUR support, sources and/or links for YOUR original claim.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not talking about sex crimes, you are.  I'm talking specifically about the rape of infants.  An act that is accepted in many countries.  In Africa the rape of infants is a cure for AIDS.  In south and central America rape of little girls is part of the courtship ritual.  When we let in volumes of illegals we let in people who do not share our cultural values, but bring their own.  I doubt you will find statistics on the number of infant rapes committed by illegals because illegals are not counted in our national statistics at all.  Just look up the number of news reports yourself.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 11, 2012)

Liability said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Not sex crimes, don't change the subject.  It is baby rape.  A sex crime committed against a woman is not the same as raping an infant.  A sex crime can be merely groping, or as we found out from Larry Craig, tapping one's foot.
> ...



Ohhh I agree, the way to hide the rising incidence of infant rape would be to bury it in national crime statistics.   Can you imagine what would happen if they did publish statistics on the number of babies raped by illegals?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 11, 2012)

The government will tell you about UFO sightings before they will tell you the *real* crime stats on illegal aliens. The Gov. wants to go into Mexico and Central America and rape, rob and pillage their natural resources and exploit their cheap labor and they don't care if they have to kill a lot of Americans to reach their goals. 

It's a well known fact that the government makes the cops call the illegal aliens and the Hispanics, "White", in crime reports. So, they bury a lot of the illegal alien crimes that way.


----------



## Obamanation666 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, in all fairness the baby _was_ dressed provocatively...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 11, 2012)

93 sex offenders and 12 serial sexual offenders come across the U.S. borders illegally per day



*SOURCE:* 

*The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States*
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html#Illegals

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 11, 2012)

Hispanics make up 16% of the U.S. population and they account for 50.3% of all federal felony offenders sentenced in the prison systems.



*SOURCE:*

*Hispanic population exceeds 50 million, firmly nation's No. 2 group*
March 24, 2011
http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/24/census.hispanics/?hpt=C1

*Immigration Offenses Make Latinos New Majority in Federal Prisons, Report Says*
September 07, 2011
http://latino.foxnews.com/latino/news/2011/09/07/immigration-offenses-make-latinos-new-majority-in-federal-prisons-report-says/

.


----------



## Liability (Sep 11, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I'm not talking about sex crimes, you are.  I'm talking specifically about the rape of infants.  An act that is accepted in many countries.  In Africa the rape of infants is a cure for AIDS.  In south and central America rape of little girls is part of the courtship ritual.  When we let in volumes of illegals we let in people who do not share our cultural values, but bring their own.  I doubt you will find statistics on the number of infant rapes committed by illegals because illegals are not counted in our national statistics at all.  Just look up the number of news reports yourself.



Stop evading.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 12, 2012)

That was his story and he was sticking to it.
http://badbreeders.net/tag/pauline-sanchez/


----------



## Liability (Sep 12, 2012)

katzndogz:  face it.  We all already see it.

You made a claim for which you have exactly zero support.

You are as useful as TderpM.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 12, 2012)

Obamanation666 said:


> Well, in all fairness the baby _was_ dressed provocatively...



Probably a pole dancer.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 12, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Obamanation666 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in all fairness the baby _was_ dressed provocatively...
> ...


 
IMO, One of the most common excuses that the illegal alien men tell the police why they raped a tiny tot is that the toddler was flirting with them and they lost control.  They say they knew it was wrong but they couldnt help themselves.

Maybe, the baby looked so good that Juan couldn't resist her in her Onesie all 8 pounds of her. I'm thinking they miss their jungle monkey's back home pretty bad.  We need to deport them all.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 20, 2012)

IMO, the mother should be arrested for harboring an illegal alien. Shes probably an illegal alien too collecting American welfare for her Anchor Babies. She probably thinks Oh, well lost one, I can always have more.

Some interesting comments can be found at this link

*




"Newborn Jane" SANCHEZ - 1 Month/ Accused: Juan Galindo - Albuquerque NM*

http://www.justice4caylee.org/t17661-newborn-jane-sanchez-1-month-accused-juan-galindo-albuquerque-nm


.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 21, 2012)

The mother should be forced to have her tubes tied.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Put him in prison, and let the other inmates know what he did.
> 
> Sit back and wait.
> 
> That is all you need to do.


 
It would be cheaper and easier to give him an expedient execution.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> To the illegal, he had a right to rape that infant. It was just sex, and culturally accepted sex at that.


 
That's the problem with the criminal illegal aliens minds they do think it's acceptable.  They even brag about it to each other.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 21, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > To the illegal, he had a right to rape that infant. It was just sex, and culturally accepted sex at that.
> ...


 
The illegal aliens in America have sex with toddlers and infants all the time in America. That's what we're trying to stop.

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 22, 2012)

barry1960 said:


> There is a difference between pedophilia and zoophilia..........
> 
> Speaking of zoophilia, it is legal in 13 of the 50 states and in several European countires.
> 
> You have a habit of plucking out various crimes committed by illegal aliens and then generalizing these crimes to all illegal aliens. Some US citizens committ murder and engage in pedophilia. The crime is horrific whether committed by a US citizen or an illegal,


 
IMO, the illegal aliens are into bestiality big time and when they&#8217;re caught they tell the police that the animal is their property and that it&#8217;s no big deal. Why, because they do it in their own countries as a cultural practice. 

Unfortunately, most of the time the illegal aliens rape, sodomize and murder babies, children and dogs in the America to satisfy their erotic sexual fixation on animals. South of the border they&#8217;re used to catching monkeys for a sexual partner and then just throwing the corpse away. They do the same thing to young children in America and no one seems to care. It&#8217;s just another job an American won&#8217;t do. 

I tell you what I&#8217;ll stop &#8220;plucking out various crimes committed by illegal aliens&#8221; when the illegal aliens stop committing them. 
I doubt if that will be anytime soon since the illegal aliens are habitual criminals and repeat sexual offenders.

*Illegal rapes puppy*
http://www.examiner.com/immigration-reform-in-national/illegal-alien-arrested-for-sexually-assaulting-a-dog-florida


.


----------



## barry1960 (Sep 22, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> barry1960 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a difference between pedophilia and zoophilia..........
> ...



Many natural born Americans commit the same crimes you post about illegal aliens committ. I no sure what the point of endlessly posting crimes committed by illegals when Americans also commit these crimes other than to spread your xenophobia.


----------



## edwardcc (Sep 22, 2012)

There is a special place in hell for him.


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Sep 23, 2012)

What's the big deal?  Puppies are hot.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 23, 2012)

Not2BSubjugated said:


> What's the big deal?  Puppies are hot.


This rape broke the baby's ribcage, rearranged her chest, blackened both eyes, and things to fierce to mention.

The equivalent punishment would be to place a 400 hp outboard motor up the perpetrator's butt, push it all the way to his chin, and stoke it up.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 23, 2012)

Noomi said:


> Put him in prison, and let the other inmates know what he did.
> 
> Sit back and wait.
> 
> That is all you need to do.



Even scum in prison would hate this guy. 

I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 24, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Imagine the lost white LeGALS who raped kids.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 2, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Not2BSubjugated said:
> 
> 
> > What's the big deal? Puppies are hot.
> ...


 
These illegal aliens are the worlds most disgusting deranged perverts. I ran across a story last week where the illegal alien raped an infant and they found a condom inside of her. (Beyond words)

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 3, 2012)

It's extremely hard on the detectives and everybody who, the initial deputies who attempted to do CPR on the baby, the family members who attempted to do CPR on the baby, Bernalillo County Sheriffs Lt. Justin Dunlap said. It's extremely difficult.


*SOURCE:*

*Illegal immigrant accused of raping and killing a baby girl*
http://www.examiner.com/article/illegal-immigrant-accused-of-raping-and-killing-a-baby-girl

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 25, 2012)

Another man has come forward claiming he's the baby's father. 

See Video:

http://www.krqe.com/dpp/news/crime/man-charged-in-fatal-rape-of-baby

.


----------

